# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > آموزش: آموزش فارسی #F

## hessam2003

سلام.
طبق قولی که به دوستان داده بودم نصب آموزش این زبان را انجام دادم و امید به خدا تا 2هفته دیگه در اختیارتون قرار میدهم.
در دو فایل word و power point
هدف از درست کردن فایل power point اینه که دوستان میتونند به عنوان اراءای کامل برای درس شیوه ای اراءه  و یا سمیناری علمی ازش استفاده کنند و جدیدترین و به روز ترین زبان برنامه نویسی دنیا را اراءه کنند.
با تشکر از تمامی دوستان.

----------


## hessam2003

خییییلی ممنون از این همه اشتیاق!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hessam2003

اگر دوستان نظری درباره #F دارند ممنون میشم  بگن.

----------


## aligator2006

سلام
دوست عزیز اگه امکانش هست یه توضیح راجع به خود زبان و کاربردش بفرمایید ممنون میشم

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
زبانی بسیار قدرتمند برای برنامه های محاسباتی و data mining استفاده شده که بر پایه نوع برنامه نویسی Imperetive porgramming,functional programming,OOP
و خیلی امکانات قدرتمند وجالب برای برنامه نویسان

----------


## mthreat.info

ببخشید اونوقت این 2 هفته هنوز تموم نشده :D

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
چرا دوست عزیز تموم شده من این تاپیکو گذاشتم که تعداد علاقه مندان به این زبان را بسنجم اما متاسفانه زیاد مورد استقبال قرار نگرفت.
مقالم در نوبت چاپ، در مجله علم و دانش است.
بازم اگر بدونم واقعا دوستان علاقه دارند واسشون میذارم.

----------


## mthreat.info

خوب من علاقه مند  :لبخند گشاده!:  بزار دیگه

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

من هم مشتاقم
بنظر من اگه نمونه برنامه هم بزارید خوبه

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
منظورتون برنامه خاصی است؟
از کدام قسمت بیشتر لازم دارید؟
ِcalss,functions,DAtabase,......
کدوم قسمت مدنظرتونه؟

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

به صورت کلی!
مثلا توی سی شارپ یکی مشکلش کپی کردن یک فایل مشخص به یک جای مشخص هست! و یکی براش یه نمونه قرار میده
مثلا همین مثال بالا رو میشه با اف نوشت؟
و اینکه جایی دیدم یا شنیدم که با اف برنامه ویندوزی هم میشه ساخت؟

----------


## meysam salehi

ببخشید من تازه دارم برنامه نویس میشم دقیقا  #F چیه اسم رو زیاد شنیدم چه امکاناتی و توانایی هایی داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## csvbcscp

اف شارپ یک زبان برنامه نویسی چند پارادایم بر پایه ی دات نت است. یعنی هم میشه باهاش شی گرا کار کرد و هم برنامه های روال گرا نوشت.
ویژگی هاشو از زبان OCAML  به ارث برده، اما تحت دات نته

----------


## csvbcscp

یکی دیگه از ویژگی های زبان اف شارپ خلاصه بودنشه، که دلیل اصلی محبوبیت این زبان هم شناخته میشه

----------


## Masoud_Pakdel

دوست عزیز hessam2003.
قطعا نمی شه از این تاپیک فهمید که دوستان علاقه مند به یادگیری #F هستند یا نه. اکثر دوستان فقط مشتاق هستند بدونند که زبان #F واقعا چه قدرتی در برنامه نویسی در اختیارشون قرار میده و قراره باهاش چی کار کنن و کمتر کسی قصد یادگیری واقعی این زبان رو داره. برای نمونه به این لینک مراجعه کنید. تعداد مراجعات دوستان برای مشاهده فصول اول تا ده رو با هم مقایسه کنید.

----------


## darkenerboy

> سلام.
> چرا دوست عزیز تموم شده من این تاپیکو گذاشتم که تعداد علاقه مندان به این زبان را بسنجم اما متاسفانه زیاد مورد استقبال قرار نگرفت.
> مقالم در نوبت چاپ، در مجله علم و دانش است.
> بازم اگر بدونم واقعا دوستان علاقه دارند واسشون میذارم.


اقا خفه کردی ما رو
این آموزشی که گفتی رو نمیخوای بزاری بگو نمیزارم
ما هم هی سر نزنیم
با تشکر

----------


## rogi1111

معايب زبان اف شارپ از نظر مفهومي و كلي چيه؟
در واقع عيبهاي زبانهاي برنامه نويسي تابعي چي هستند؟

----------


## batman1

سلام به همه.
دوست عزیز،شما آموزشت رو ارائه بده،کم کم طلبه های این زبان پیدا میکشه.
والا منم زیاد دنبال آموزش فارسیش میگردم.
من بازم سر میزنم.

----------


## roo.row

با سلام
آفا این آموزشتون رو بزارید دیگه ما رو خفه کردید

----------

